# Some Crufts pictures



## FireFox

*Chihuahua ( Long Coat) Crufts 2010 Judge: Mrs S Brady*



















CH AMARANTOS KIAM JW
LOOK WHOSE COMING JW 
CH SANDRAYIA WHITE KNIGHT JW SHCM
CH/IR CH TOODULPIPS DARK WARRIOR AT MADRAKO 
SANDRAYIA OTHELO



















CRICHLYS SWEET WILLIAM
COLTHAM KOLA WITH GARNOX
POCOPERRO MIGHTY MOUSSE



















COLTHAM KOLA WITH GARNOX
YORONE HEADS YOU WIN FOR BOFRANJI




























COLTHAM RENEGADE
TAMPICO HOT STUFF IN PIXELS
CHIHGRA JOSH-YOU-ARE
SAMANGIE SUNSPARK
PARKBOW LITTLE DEVIL
TINKERSREVEL SUNNY JACK BY SAMANGIE



















TAMPICO HOT 'N' DELICIOUS


----------



## FireFox

SAMANGIE SUNSPARK 










TAMPICO HOT 'N' DELICIOUS 
TINKERSREVEL SUNNY JACK BY SAMANGIE 



















TINKERSREVEL SUNNY JACK BY SAMANGIE




























CHIHGRA JOSH-YOU-ARE
TAMPICO HOT 'N' DELICIOUS
COLTHAM RENEGADE


----------



## FireFox

STEVILDA AL PACINO
AMARANTOS TRISTRAN
FEEL BENITAS TOUCH
MADRAKO ALFIE BY PEPEETOLYNN
YORONE PUT THE FLAG OUT










YORONE PUT THE FLAG OUT




























FEEL BENITAS TOUCH










YORONE READY FOR MY CLOSE UP


----------



## FireFox

YORONE READY FOR MY CLOSE UP
TAMPICO LOVE ADDICT AT CLARMORAY



















YORONE PUT THE FLAG OUT
COLTHAM TRUE HERO 
i can't remember the third one























































TINKERSREVEL SUNDEXTER BY SAMANGIE
YORONE READY FOR MY CLOSE UP
STEVILDA AL PACINO



















BRIDGEGARD BOJANGLES


----------



## FireFox

RALINES WHO'S WHO
AMAROSE DKNY 
TAMPICO DELICIOUS KNIGHT AT LEYJU

After this they didn't allow any more pics  Only when the judging was finished.










This is from Port Graduate bitch 

My girls with the stuff i brought them home


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Lovely photos! I loved seeing them but i didnt actually take any  lol


----------



## *Chloe*

FireFox said:


> SAMANGIE SUNSPARK


awww u got some fabby pics of my little man - so proud of him soo didnt expect to get placed at our first Crufts

amazing set of pics hope u had a great day


----------



## FireFox

Thank you!
Congratulations *Chloe* - i recognized you after i saw Bentley in the ring  What a lovely chi-boy!!! 

It's a pity i couldn't take any more pictures, but anyway i think i have lots already LOL

I was so tired last night, couldn't walk up the stairs to my bedroom  i am still in my pijamas LOL I have no energy to do anything!

One more for Bentley


----------



## *Chloe*

fantastic thank u 

i know what u mean ive been soo tired today too


----------



## FBRaRrN

Aw I love the pics.Thanks for taking them.And Congrats Bentley and Chloe.
Bentley you are very handsome good going.


----------



## Lou_lou

awwww Bentley is a little star  Amarose DKNY is my little girls brother  and look whos coming JW is her dad. 
lovely pics xxx


----------



## Aquarius

Briliant photos Aiga - and you got some great ones of Chloe and Bentley - Yay!!

It's brilliant to see all these gorgeous chis


----------



## TreeHillChis

Lovely pics. Congrats Bently and Chloe!


----------



## rache

Great pics and younknow all the names too!! 

bentley was a little star. 

Was a great day out. I loved the whole crufts experience x


----------



## Lou_lou

rache said:


> I loved the whole crufts experience x


i think im the only person there who was bored, it felt like i was missing a dog to get ready


----------



## rache

Lou_lou said:


> i think im the only person there who was bored, it felt like i was missing a dog to get ready


Just think next year your'll be up there with the best of them! x


----------



## Tipsy-Tequila

love the pics guys! x


----------

